#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  > Nemetschek - Archicad: Βιβιοθήκες - Objects στο Archicad

## bauhaus

Καλησπέρα σας,

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω πως φορτώνουμε βιβλιοθήκες επίπλων ή άλλες που κατεβάζουμε από το διαδίκτυο στο archicad. Ποιά δηλαδή η αλληλουχία εντολών;

Επίσης, επειδή γενικότερα επικρατεί ένα χάος με την ποικιλία, υπάρχει ίσως ένα σάιτ που να συγκεντρώνει μια καλή γκάμα βιβλιοθηκών και το οποίο θα προτείνατε;

Ευχαριστώ.

----------

